# tire filling options?



## bigred85 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi guys. I use an ATV for plowing with a 60" plow. I run four V-bar chains for extra traction as well as a sand bag on the rear rack. I would like a little more traction and have thought of filling the rear tires with something. I have read about calcium, but have read horror stories regarding corrosion if the calcium leaks out.

Does anyone have any ideas what I could use to fill my ATV tires for extra weight? These are stock tires by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

what about something like a tractor front hub,it's what i'm going to use for weighty issues,it's about 120lbs


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, technically calcium will rust the rims. But it's like other things - you're not likely going to find anyone who that actually happened to. Many tractors have gone many years with loaded tires and no problems. But the bigger problem with loading the tire is getting a flat. Now it's heavy as h--- and you'll need to reload it. And calcium isn't cheap. Plus once it's loaded, it's loaded to stay. Do you really want all that weight on your ATV all year round?


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Fill tires with windshield wash less corrosion won't freeze


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't know Mick, it costs less than 50.00 to have a rear tire off a 8N filled.

As far as filling tires, get an extra set of rims/tires and have them foam filled. This is what they use in skid steers,wheel loaders, etc. This is a permanent fill and you will never have a flat. Cost me 80.00 each to have rear wheels on my Wheelhorse filled(21x10x12) Each tire now weighs about 80lbs.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Fill them with beet juice. It will not hurt the rims , its el-cheapo , and doesnt freeze. I saw a bulk tank of it at the local Case New Holland dealer and they say its all they use.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

lawnmedic said:


> I don't know Mick, it costs less than 50.00 to have a rear tire off a 8N filled.
> 
> As far as filling tires, get an extra set of rims/tires and have them foam filled. This is what they use in skid steers,wheel loaders, etc. This is a permanent fill and you will never have a flat. Cost me 80.00 each to have rear wheels on my Wheelhorse filled(21x10x12) Each tire now weighs about 80lbs.


I guess I wasn't thinking that his tires wouldn't cost that much. I was thinking what it would take to fill the rears on my 4110 Mahindra with 16.9x24 tires. I was told a rough estimate of $200 each. Not sure of the weight it would add, but if I got a flat, I'd need something with a hoist. I plan to get wheel weights so I can take them off when not needed.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Mick said:


> I guess I wasn't thinking that his tires wouldn't cost that much. I was thinking what it would take to fill the rears on my 4110 Mahindra with 16.9x24 tires. I was told a rough estimate of $200 each. Not sure of the weight it would add, but if I got a flat, I'd need something with a hoist. I plan to get wheel weights so I can take them off when not needed.


If you consider the liquid calcium, Check with local farm tire dealers. They are usually a lot cheaper than the tractor dealers.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Faom filling is the way to go. With ATV wheels, they would be fairly cheap to pick up a set of them with decent tires.:waving:


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I have taken and put about 600 lbs of salt on my rear rack in a huge container. GREAT traction, plus levels out the front end w/ the weight of the plow


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I plowed 2 seasons with a 60" plow on a Sportsman 700. Never had an ounce of trouble, and never had to add any ballast (except my fat butt). I would like to point out that too much traction can be a bad thing. If you get to a point where the machine can't push anymore, something has to give. What do you want it to be? I would rather have it give in a little tirespin, rather than CVs, belt or chain, or any other expensive drivetrain part. Just a thought.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

i'm perplexed. You have tires chains which is fine, you have a sand bag on the rear rack which is fine (and a good idea) and you want to use filled tires too? You do have a 4x4 atv right? You shouldn't be having any problems with traction. I haven't even used my low or super-low tranny gears on my arctic cat. Unless you're still really spinning your tires, you'll be ok as is.

replacing cv's yuck. for sure don't want to replace those if I don'f have to. Or burning out a belt on an auto.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have 2 wheelers that we use for sidewalks and some res. drive ways. On the Grizzly I have a speader that will hold about 300lbs of sand/salt, and it will push like mad, and no tire chains. The Kodiak is just the wheeler and plow, no ballast other than a 200lb or operater and it will push 10" up a 100ft drive and not think about stopping unless there is ice.

Unless you are useing a 2wd machine I would just put on more ballast. But if you have an extra set of rims/tires go for it. All of your equipment with filled tires we use windshield washer fluid. Cheap, won't rust the rims, won't freeze until -30.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

talked with my brother in law today, has a dairy farm with 7 John Deere tractors. He likes the calcium, uses it in inner tubes, rather than just in the tire. So it protects the rim. He said the extra weight really makes a big difference with the big front end loader that normally takes so much weight off the rear wheels, or when trying to pull a loaded manure spreader.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I have to agree with Detroitdan post we had 1946 Farmall H. It had Calcium Choride in the tubes of the rear tires, it still doing work in the county with the orignal wheels. In 40 some years tubes were replaced once, tires many times.


----------

